# Tonight's Debate:  The Fight Is On!



## Mrs. M. (Feb 25, 2016)

In just a few minutes, Americans will see the final GOP debate before March 1st, Super Tuesday.  News media has been reporting that Ted Cruz is leading in Texas.  After the news broke about Cruz firing his communications manager over a falsely reported story about Rubio, the trial lawyer may be facing a tough cross examination for his actions.

Ted Cruz had ample time to pull the story about Ben Carson but chose not to.  Carson pointed out that the original story about his dropping out of the race was retracted 1 minute after it was posted.  Yet hours past by, without any change in the story the Cruz camp ran with, as Cruz went after Dr. Carson's voters.

One time might be a mistake.  Repeating the same mistake twice is not likely.

Marco Rubio is no saint.   Phyllis Shafly reported that Rubio betrayed the American people.  The story of what he did is very incriminating:  Phyllis Schlafly:  Marco Rubio Betrayed Us All
When it comes to Rubio and Cruz, it is difficult to say who is worse.

Is it any wonder Trump has been winning by a landslide thus far?

While some are suggesting that Rubio will go after Trump tonight, it isn't likely to happen.  Rubio knows that if he goes after Trump he will have to face the consequences. He's not ready for Trump and he knows it.  After rebounding from 5th place, it's doubtful he'd want to risk losing what he so recently gained.

Ted Cruz, on the other hand, has nothing to lose. He's in 3rd place and likely to stay there unless something big happens. He has to break out tonight.   Kaisich and Carson may try to stay in unison with their kumbaya message but with so much at stake between Rubio and Cruz, they could come off looking like two nuns on a battlefield (out of place).

Carson lost his audience after his tale about the knife.  Granted he was in a tough spot.  He expected the story to come out and decided he would get out in front of it.  That backfired on him when the media turned the tables and suggested there was no record to support his claims.  Carson countered with evidence of an old news article in Parade magazine but by then it was too late.  The damage had been done.

Tonight I expect to see Rubio  step up his attacks on Cruz  in hopes of holding 2nd place.  No doubt the fur will fly as Rubio and Cruz battle it out.  I expect Trump to look very presidential tonight, answering the questions and making the distinction between himself and the other candidates crystal clear.

Rubio and Cruz seem to be stuck in the mode of not answering the questions until they make their stump speeches.  It isn't working for them and if they do it again tonight, Trump's star will only shine brighter.

John Kaisich is hoping that Rubio blows it. He knows that if Rubio is out, he may still have a chance to become the establishment's darling.  If it doesn't happen tonight, Kaisich may decide to suspend his campaign. If not, Super Tuesday would likely force him to drop out.

The debate airs tonight at 8:30 p.m. on CNN.

Until then!


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 25, 2016)

Robot just destroyed Trump on hiring undocumented workers.

His handlers must have run updates on his system or something...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 25, 2016)

Either Cruz and Rubio and Kasich all team up to pull down Trump so they can each win in their home states, or Trump will be far ahead by this time next week.  If each wins in their home states, Rubio will be only about 30 votes behind Trump come the 15th of March.

Work on Trump's hatred of the American worker by his hiring of illegals and foreign born employees.  Hit him until he is on his knees and then metaphorically kick him in the head, repeatedly.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 25, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Either Cruz and Rubio and Kasich all team up to pull down Trump so they can each win in their home states, or Trump will be far ahead by this time next week.  If each wins in their home states, Rubio will be only about 30 votes behind Trump come the 15th of March.
> 
> Work on Trump's hatred of the American worker by his hiring of illegals and foreign born employees.  Hit him until he is on his knees and then metaphorically kick him in the head, repeatedly.


*I'm watching it live and Kasich SUCKS tonight. Cruz is tredding water but Rubio so far is doing well. Trump is holding up fin despite Rubio's childish crap.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 25, 2016)

Rubio is punking Trump out.  Trump is punked!


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 25, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Rubio is punking Trump out.  Trump is punked!


*Rubio is BEHIND in Florida. He loses Florida hes out.
Its do or die for him. And he looks pretty childish bringing up Ties so late. 

Cruz is 15 points ahead in Texas and that maybe slipping. Hes not doing all that well.*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 25, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Rubio is punking Trump out.  Trump is punked!



  This is it....Trumps numbers are sure to go down now!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 25, 2016)

DF is correct that Rubio must win FL.  Cruz could whizz on the floor in front of the whole audience and still win Tx easily.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 25, 2016)

*Rubio is starting to look like a real jack off. Cruz is losing air time. Not fair but its happening.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 25, 2016)

Rubio continues to pound Trump, makes Trump look weak.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 25, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> DF is correct that Rubio must win FL.  Cruz could whizz on the floor in front of the whole audience and still win Tx easily.



   Sounds like Trump is coming on strong...

Cruz still leads with 29 percent of those polled. Trump polled at 28 percent in the new poll. Florida Senator Rubio jumped to a solid third place position at 25 percent. The remaining candidates, Ohio Governor John Kasich and Dr. Ben Carson came in at nine and four percent respectively.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 25, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > DF is correct that Rubio must win FL.  Cruz could whizz on the floor in front of the whole audience and still win Tx easily.
> ...


That was the Emerson poll.  The Austin Statesman, a much more accurate poll with lots of experience in all matters Texas, has Cruz by 12 points.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 25, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Rubio continues to pound Trump, makes Trump look weak.


*I think Rubio is coming off as snotty. His voice pitch raises when he argues. He needs to work on that.*


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 25, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


*I have read where Cruz has 15 in many polls. But this debate is in Texas right?*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 25, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




    There are several polls showing a dead heat and others showing anywhere from a 7 to 15 lead for Cruz.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 25, 2016)

If this is any indicator Cruz appears to have Texas pretty much locked up.

RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - Texas Republican Presidential Primary


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 25, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> If this is any indicator Cruz appears to have Texas pretty much locked up.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - Texas Republican Presidential Primary


*Texas alone cannot save him. If Trump takes two states Cruz needs four and Rubio needs them ALL.*


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 25, 2016)

*Carson gets funniest line of the night. "Can somebody attack me?*


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 25, 2016)

*The mods have lost it! They no longer have control. I think that helps Trump.*


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 25, 2016)

*Final take?
Trump takes Florida and Rubio is out. Trump switched to issues and Rubio stuck with personal attacks. BAD idea for LAST debate.

Trump gains in Texas for the same reason Rubio loses.

Kasich....Looked good but not given enough air time.
Trump takes Ohio. Kasich MAY be out.

Carson cheated on time and questions. Carson out and CNN looks bad.

Carson AND Rubio quit after next race.
*


----------



## Kat (Feb 25, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> *Final take?
> Trump takes Florida and Rubio is out. Trump switched to issues and Rubio stuck with personal attacks. BAD idea for LAST debate.
> 
> Trump gains in Texas for the same reason Rubio loses.
> ...




Thanks for the update! I was out...


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 25, 2016)

Kat said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *Final take?
> ...


*Check the first post debate poll!
Trump WINS Again!*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 26, 2016)

Rubio had a solid win last night.

Whether that saves him in his own state remains to be soon.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 26, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



This is getting weird.

But it's fun to watch the moronic RINO's (you recall....the ones who said they killed the Tea Party) pissing all over and slashing themselves in grief.  

Rubio is wounded and won't last.

I don't like Trump.

But this has been somewhat refreshing.

I'd bet that Romney would look great in this field.

To bad the GOP has it's head stuck up it's ass.

Can you say President Sanders ?


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 26, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Rubio had a solid win last night.
> 
> Whether that saves him in his own state remains to be soon.


*Rubio waited until the last debate to attack. Damn poor planning on his part. And what he used to attack was stupid. The Ties from Macy's? That argument was over months ago. The four illegals that worked on Trump towers? Hired by a sub contractor via another sub contractor. So their paperwork was at least three companies AWAY from him.

Trump went it with facts and Rubio with a copy of The National Enquirer. Rubio is going to get smoked in Florida.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 26, 2016)

Rubio may very well lose in FL, and that is because he waited too long to attack Trump.

However, Rubio trumped Trump last night.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 26, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Rubio may very well lose in FL, and that is because he waited to long to attack Trump.
> 
> However, Rubio trumped Trump last night.


*Rubio had a better night yes. But look at the cost. Did Rubio get to present any programs during his attacks? NO. Does Rubio have another debate to present them? NO.

What you saw was Ali's old "rope a dope" where YOU have the fight won so in the LAST round you lay back and let them swing.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 26, 2016)

Nah, Trump was caught off guard and just blocked.

If Rubio had done that from the first debate, Trump would have been long gone.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 26, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nah, Trump was caught off guard and just blocked.
> 
> If Rubio had done that from the first debate, Trump would have been long gone.


*Yeah, but that's my point. It was the final round. It was knock out or NOTHING and Rubio came away with nothing.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 26, 2016)

Rubio came as the front runner in 2020, because Trump cannot get 42% of the vote in the general election.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 26, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Rubio came as the front runner in 2020, because Trump cannot get 42% of the vote in the general election.


*Well then you admit Rubio is done. Cruz can't beat Trump.
So you agree it's Trump?*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 26, 2016)

Not yet.  However, Trump is certainly the front runner for the GOP at this point.  Cruz will take Texas.  He could be a bank robber, but Texans support Texans.  Both Rubio and Kasich have to take their states to keep Trump in sight.  I don't think that will happen.


----------

